# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Kompleks Banimi te Zona e Serrave (ne ndertim)

## Urbania

*Kompleks Banimi nga Kika Construction marre nga* *Urbania21.com*

Kompleks prej rreth 60 mijë metër katrorë, që nuk qëndron vetëm në kuadrin e ndërtesave të banimit, projekti i të cilit ka filluar ndertimin, në një nga zonat më të reja të Tiranës, e njohur nga të gjitha si zona e serrave, në rrugën Komuna e Parisit.

----------


## Urbania



----------


## Urbania

Studiot e projektimit _Labics & Atena_
http://urbania21.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59

----------

